# Funny Dancing Skeleton Marrionette



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Check this out:

http://www.collegehumor.com/media/movies/skeleton.wmv

Friggin' genius.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Kick ass! That rocked most excellently!!!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

OMG.. that was SO cool!!!! lol  I fink I'm in wuv wiff de widdle guy!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

When in New Orleans (often), I take in the street entertainers hanging around Jackson Square, and when last I was there in March, there was a dude puppeting this marionette in exactly the same manner. Something extra funny about the skeleton, though. And your guy was very talented - more so than most.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This was a pretty humorous display. Sort of like a dancing monkey without the inhibitions of flesh and fur. Priceless!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

*cute skelly marionette*

This guy is GREAT

SkelliDancer.flv video by beelce - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid133.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q63/beelce/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@q63/beelce/SkelliDancer


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i seen this a year or so back but this guy is amazing


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg! that kicked @$$!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

omigawd... that was awesome beyond awesomeness...! I'd have thrown him some real cash for that show! Love that lil' guy! :biggrineton:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love it!! BB King is one of my faves, singing about his guitar Lucille!
Some people are just so flipping talented!!!
Man if I could have pushed a ten threw the screen when little boney was looking into the money pot I would have!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh wow! That is so cool! I was cracking up when he was looking at the money pot!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm sure it took him tons of practice, but man, he excels at it now. The way he makes that marionette become so expressive is amazing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was great beelce..thanks.


----------

